# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  копирование файлов из ntfs в ext3

## sathacko

ЗДравствуйте!Я сегодня установил mandiva powerpack 2009 и с линуксом общаюсь в первый раз - холодный ЧАЙНИК!На компе стоит Seagate 160 gb.Ещё у меня есть WD500gb e-sata -500гб ext3 , который подсоединяю к спутник.ресу(на linuxe)
и 
USB WD160-usb - ntfs - на котором данные , которые надо перенести на WD500gb.
И так я их подсоединил к компу и включил - линух их увидел , но я не могу создавать папки и копировать файлы  в WD500gb.- неактивен пункт вставить и создать.Опишите плиз как можно подробно решить эту проблему?В линухе пользуюсь оболочкой - без нее не пробовал....
Зараннее благодарен!!!

----------


## Leonhart

Попробуй ntfs-3g
На Дебиане работает, а у тебя х.з.
Так как понятного мануала нигде не нашел, то после того как разобрался сам написал.
Как ставить, думаю разберёшься.

Мануал:

----------

